
European Antritrust Deal With Microsoft Barely Affects Browser Market - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/11/technology/11eubrowser.html?src=twr
======
benologist
It's not the 90s anymore, people know about other browsers, still use w/e they
want.

\- Safari was "accidentally" installed on every iTunes users' PC plus of
course there'd be genuinely sparked interest in it I'm sure from all the
iPhones/iPads/etc

\- Firefox users spent years trolling forums everywhere as soon as a user
muttered the magic summoning words "I use [not firefox]" for any reason

\- Opera's had years of success on mobile/etc devices

\- Chrome's advertised on YouTube and other Google properties... probably the
only other site with better chances of reaching the masses is Facebook.

Meanwhile browsers have all become better, faster, and the specific one you
use matters less and less - ultimately they're all just a 100px of stuff above
the actual internet.

